# Do Cheap Chargers damage/harm  Mobile /Cell phone?



## ajayritik (Oct 22, 2012)

I recently bought a cheap mobile phone charger for Rs 60 from local mobile store for my LG Optimus Net. One thing I observed is when I have the mobile charging with this I can't operate it since I don't seem to unlock the phone. Its only after I unplug the charger can I access my mobile. Is this due to the cheap mobile charger. Will constant use of this damage/harm my phone. Since I move across different places I thought I need another mobile charger. Also I have Samsung Galaxy S2. Is it a good idea to use this charger? 


Kindly suggest!


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2012)

get a Belkin charger.. would set you up 700 bucks. or get a official charger.. please note the voltage and current output of the charger.. cause I just junked my battery by using a lower voltage/current charger..

check if you can get a official Apple Charger.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 22, 2012)

RCuber said:


> get a Belkin charger.. would set you up 700 bucks. or get a official charger.. please note the voltage and current output of the charger.. cause I just junked my battery by using a lower voltage/current charger..
> 
> check if you can get a official Apple Charger.



Apple Charger? Why would I want that? I have an LG Optimus Net mobile so why would I buy an apple charger?


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 22, 2012)

see, the cheao chargers are cheap coz they have cheap components... infact, many of them dont follow safety guidelines, to cut prices.

example :
they may skip out on a few resistors and diodes to decrease cost... so that instead of giving steady current, it gives a jerky signal. if you know about electronics, then you know how important it is to put in proper diodes in rectifier circuits.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 22, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> *One thing I observed is when I have the mobile charging with this I can't operate it since I don't seem to unlock the phone. *


What about this one? What could be causing this?


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 22, 2012)

this is caused by insufficient shielding of the electronics in the phone from your charger. replace it ASAP.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 22, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> this is caused by insufficient shielding of the electronics in the phone from your charger. replace it ASAP.



I didn't get you? You mean to say my phone doesn't have the shielding. I don't have the problem with my original LG Charger and Samsung S2 Charger. Only problem with this one. So you are saying to be off this charger?


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 22, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> I didn't get you? You mean to say my phone doesn't have the shielding. I don't have the problem with my original LG Charger and Samsung S2 Charger. Only problem with this one. So you are saying to be off this charger?



ok, call_func_dumb_down()

the electronics in the charger is screwing around the electronics in the phone... ok?
or
the electricity in the charger is leaking into your phone.

end_func_dumb_down()

what this means is taht your touchscreen is built to handle very specific voltage ranges... if the charger is interfering with the voltage in the touchscreen (which it SHOULDNT), then you have a dangerous situation at hand. the warranty may be voided in your case.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 22, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> see, the cheao chargers are cheap coz they have cheap components... infact, many of them dont follow safety guidelines, to cut prices.
> 
> example :
> they may skip out on a few resistors and diodes to decrease cost...



no offense man but skipping a few resistors or diodes will only save 2,3 rupees max...if you have practical electronics knowledge you will understand that a good charger can be built really cheap....



doomgiver said:


> ok, call_func_dumb_down()
> 
> the electronics in the charger is screwing around the electronics in the phone... ok?
> or
> ...



i know the fake chargers may affect phone life but electricity cannot simply leak and run on the entire phone affecting touch screen etc because of a fake charger...


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2012)

duke123 said:


> i know the fake chargers may affect phone life but electricity cannot simply leak and run on the entire phone affecting touch screen etc because of a fake charger...



lol...it runs deeper interfering with the decoding of touch responses. You see, his phone is not able to sense the finger gesture amidst all the commotion.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 23, 2012)

Faun said:


> lol...it runs deeper interfering with the decoding of touch responses. You see, his phone is not able to sense the finger gesture amidst all the commotion.



the charger output is a voltage/current that charges the phone battery..it cannot leak through the entire phone affecting touch screen etc...its not a sophisticated signal that runs all through the phone and create commotion... 
ya maybe it runs deeper but what he mentioned was it just leaks and flows to touch screen area and affect its working...


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 23, 2012)

duke123 said:


> no offense man but skipping a few resistors or diodes will only save 2,3 rupees max...
> 
> 
> 
> i know the fake chargers may affect phone life but electricity cannot simply leak and run on the entire phone affecting touch screen etc because of a fake charger...


you actually have no idea what you are talking about... tut tut
do you know exactly what components are used in the original chargers? their specs? the best you can do is reverse engineer them or just fit in a generic one, which might or might not work.

all that enginnering is done while at the same time trying to cut down costs. less cost = lower quality ****.
now, while making pizza you wont skimp on  the cheese or mushrooms, no? or will you substitute it for paneer and the common garden mushrooms?

and keep in mind that many components of these chargers are custom ordered, proprietary and highly controlled.



duke123 said:


> the charger output is a voltage/current that charges the phone battery..it cannot leak through the entire phone affecting touch screen etc...its not a sophisticated signal that runs all through the phone and create commotion... ya maybe over voltage/current may damage the device  but affecting simple functions like non registering of touch screen etc is impossible..


is not the battery connected to the other stuff?
its like saying that the water from the open tap wont wet the floor becasue i've opened the drain, and its being drained away.

the capacituve screen requires specific values of current and voltage to function. you provide wrong parameters and it wont work. just like you give less fuel to engine, it'l die, or provide it incorrect fuel/air mix, it might even blow up.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 23, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> you actually have no idea what you are talking about... tut tut
> do you know exactly what components are used in the original chargers? their specs? the best you can do is reverse engineer them or just fit in a generic one, which might or might not work.
> 
> all that enginnering is done while at the same time trying to cut down costs. less cost = lower quality ****.
> ...



you dont need to be a genius to figure out whats inside a charger..its just a voltage regulator(taught at plus 2 level) with specified voltage/current levels..ya i know whats used inside them..a transformer,some diodes,resisters,zener diode some voltage/current limiter...or you can just use a IC voltage regulator like 7805 to avoid all these...
you dont need to reverse engineer a charger to built one..just check whats the range of input/output voltage current its providing..if you have seen a charger you might  have noticed its written on it sadly you havent
have you opened a charger and seen its inside??? trust me there is not much to reverse engineer...

the output of charger is just voltage/current now only problem that can come is over voltage/current as we are not expecting a PCM signal at charger output..

now if you have idea of electronic circuit board its not a direct path between charger and touch screen ..there are many components in between...so a voltage /current cannot directly propagate(unlike from charger to battery) to touch screen(for example if you have a not gate out put is zero voltage when input is high)and there are thousands of components integrated which has got adequate security measures for over voltage/current at various stages to protect the circuit..in case of high voltage/current exceeding the circuits threshold these circuits get burned and voltage appears directly at touch screen..
it might be possible if battery/charger is directly short circuited with touch screen so that touch screen might malfunction and thats the problem with the phone not charger... a cheap charger may affect the phones life long term but highly unlikely to affect phones regular normal function touch detection...

your comments like they may skip out on a few resistors and diodes to decrease cost(resisters/diodes even military grade costs 1,2 rupees),the electricity in the charger is leaking into your phone etc shows the level of practical knowledge you have...

i am not an electronics genius neither are you...gain some practical knowledge before commenting like a noob tuk tuk tuk and calling others dumb...


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 23, 2012)

So what is the final conclusion guys? Stop using this charger?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 23, 2012)

you are still asking  .. STOP USING IT!!!


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 23, 2012)

duke123 said:


> you dont need to be a genius to figure out whats inside a charger..its just a voltage regulator(taught at plus 2 level) with specified voltage/current levels..ya i know whats used inside them..a transformer,some diodes,resisters,zener diode some voltage/current limiter...or you can just use a IC voltage regulator like 7805 to avoid all these...
> oh really? lets see you make one then.
> you dont need to reverse engineer a charger to built one..just check whats the range of input/output voltage current its providing..if you have seen a charger you might  have noticed its written on it sadly you havent
> buddy, you obviously dont know how to make circuits and such. each component you add/remove has a specific and observable effect on the whole circuit, includng input/output. basic electronics. go ahead, try it out with an old chaargr and a multimeter. shout out a resistor or something and then read the output and input.
> ...


it "tut tut" btw. and you are the noob 
Ken Shirriff's blog: Tiny, cheap, and dangerous: Inside a (fake) iPhone charger
Ken Shirriff's blog: Apple iPhone charger teardown: quality in a tiny expensive package 
boom, headshot.
there is gonna be interference at every level, man. you cant just take out the wheels from a bicycle and expect it to work.

1N4007GP-E3/54 - VISHAY GENERAL SEMICONDUCTOR - DIODE, STANDARD, 1A, 1000V | element14 India

1N5819-E3/54 - VISHAY - DIODE, SCHOTTKY, 1A, 40V | element14 India

MCRR25104X7RK0050 - MULTICOMP - CAPACITOR, 100NF, 50V, X7R,RADIAL | element14 India

HVR3700001504JA100 - VISHAY BC COMPONENTS - RESISTOR, 1M5 | element14 India

the difference of even a few rupees would mean a lot of profit, if a shop was turning out thousands of chargers a month, which the cheap chinese sweatshops are doing.





oh wait....
FUUUUUU

i just replied to a troll.
damn, this is the second time today.
must. resist. trolls.


----------



## Sam22 (Oct 23, 2012)

They will for sure destroy your mobile and after using cheapo chargers, a time will come when you won't be able to use your mobile as no charger in the world would be able to charge that...Samjhe ya Samjhaye


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 23, 2012)

RCuber said:


> you are still asking  .. STOP USING IT!!!


Guys how about this one? 
10 in 1 Usb Mobile Charging Cable For All Mobile Phone Usb Charger | eBay
Is this good?


----------



## duke123 (Oct 23, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> it "tut tut" btw. and you are the noob
> Ken Shirriff's blog: Tiny, cheap, and dangerous: Inside a (fake) iPhone charger
> Ken Shirriff's blog: Apple iPhone charger teardown: quality in a tiny expensive package
> boom, headshot.
> ...






i already pointed out that i am not a electronics genius but dont you pretend you are one...you are calling others dumb,noob etc giving lame examples like pizza,water tap,cycle and ya tuk tuk tuk ,reverse engineeringetc shows your practical understanding of these..your points are correct because of these but you dont have absolutely no idea whats going inside since you are just good at copy paste links...(you took 1 day just to find these links) 

i have used a nokia duplicate charger costing just 60₹ but it worked fine for years without any problems..its not just a big deal to design one...ya some may manufacture really cheap ones but thats very rare case as he doesn't gain much profit intentionally using cheap design but his product will soon go out of market...

and whats all these components...ya individually they cost 20`30₹ but in the same page did you notice how the prices fell to 5-6₹ when ordered in bulk 500+ ..and original costs come around around 1-2₹...thats what i told no common sense..even if he uses cheap ones  he wont gain much profits but his sales will be seriously affected...and noob fake charger is cheap costing just about 10% original charger you cannot expect it to be at par with branded one...and people in india like cheap ones...

i dont have any interest in convincing copy/paste noobs like you...troll all you want but restrain from giving electronics advice/knowledge and calling others dumb because u r noob...


----------



## Flash (Oct 23, 2012)

Interesting to see the fights 
@doomgiver: Though someone is a n00b/dumb/whatever (no offense duke123) , it is not a good way to express publicly at one. A person calling a 'n00b' by himself is different that someone commenting as a 'n00b'. Just cool yourself, buddy. If possible, explain. Else, explain & ignore. But, don't comment others in a way that it can evoke -ve thoughts. If you call me myself as an another troll, thats ok. I'm all ears.

@OP: In my college times, i bought a lot of cheap chargers for my Nokia - but all ended up in loose fit to the mobile charging port. I've to twist in a certain way to see the sign "Charging" message appear. 

Not to scare you, but i heard a news where a phone blew because of the charging by cheap charger + speaking on the phone while charging - and the outcome is the "Guy lost an ear". 

We are buying a mobile with 1000's of money, why not spend some 100's to buy an official (or trustable by some company) charger. Just buy a real one,buddy!


----------



## duke123 (Oct 23, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Interesting to see the fights
> @doomgiver: Though someone is a n00b/dumb/whatever (no offense duke123) , it is not a good way to express publicly at one. A person calling a 'n00b' by himself is different that someone commenting as a 'n00b'. Just cool yourself, buddy. If possible, explain. Else, explain & ignore. But, don't comment others in a way that it can evoke -ve thoughts. If you call me myself as an another troll, thats ok. I'm all ears.
> 
> @OP: In my college times, i bought a lot of cheap chargers for my Nokia - but all ended up in loose fit to the mobile charging port. I've to twist in a certain way to see the sign "Charging" message appear.
> ...



i seemed to be dragged from the topic....duplicate chargers are cheap and i believe it will do the job..but since they are cheap risk factors are high ... using original charger for expensive phones make sense but whats the point in spending 500₹ for charger for mere 3000₹ phone like mine..i prefer duplicate one and it does the job well..but the touch screen malfunction just when  using duplicate charger seemed odd to me...

i was just pointing out his arguments making no sense..he was just copy/paste bookish knowledge show off...its not the resistance and diodes that are skipped to save costs they are other costly components..but he has no idea..resistance and diodes even if you use military grade don't cost much and that doesn't bring much difference in costs...you need not be a tech genius to reverse engineer and create a basic charger again he has no idea about it..
he posted some links with components having 20-30₹ but when brought in bulk their cost drops to 5-6₹..he missed it...electronics in phone doesn't work like a pizza,water tap by cycle etc its beyond our reach...current doesn't simply leak from battery to touch screen...this guy has no idea neither do i...


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 23, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys how about this one?
> 10 in 1 Usb Mobile Charging Cable For All Mobile Phone Usb Charger | eBay
> Is this good?


I still am waiting for feedback on this. 
Tried searching for original chargers in ebay and couldnt find it.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 24, 2012)

@duke<number>

you think that i have nothing better to do than hang around on the net 24/7 waiting for unusupecting people to make mistakes which i then correct with my awesome and amazing "bookish knowledge".

dude, get out of your basement, not everyone is a cave troll like you.

and yeah, the pizza, tap water, etc were just my pathetic attempts to dumb down what i meant for a layman (you). obviously, i failed BIG time.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 24, 2012)

I had the first Galaxy Tab and the official charger behaved the same way as op's!
Contacted Samsung,they said it was normal.
Sold it to a TE and as far as I know he is still alive!


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 24, 2012)

haha!!! must be Mr Fantastic, or Thor. I suggest you dont piss him off in the future, as you may end up with a hammer in your face or rubberbands all over your body


----------



## duke123 (Oct 24, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> @duke<number>
> 
> you think that i have nothing better to do than hang around on the net 24/7 waiting for unusupecting people to make mistakes which i then correct with my awesome and amazing "bookish knowledge".
> 
> ...


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 24, 2012)

same old yindans. same old story.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 24, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> same old yindans. same old story.



chill mate


----------



## batman (Oct 24, 2012)

For batteries and chargers it is always better to buy original ones...


----------



## jpushkarh (Oct 25, 2012)

have a look [New Idea] Use SMPS to power your devices.. !!



duke123 said:


>



Have u heard AC, DC, RMS Values, Peak Values & Ground words ? I dout ...

AC has Some frequency, and DC is w/o frequency or Zero frequency (Battery).....

But when you convert AC into DC like charger Some frequency remains you wont get Zero frequency, and we assume or works on RMS/DC values These remaining freq may produce peeks some times 2x Power which are harmful to device  so rectification is not just tranformer Diode & zener .. It should contain capacitors with perfect rating which helps to reduce peaks It is alway very very tricky to get pure, linear, regulated DC power from AC Source ...

Have a look @ hq rectifier Tangent Regulator, Adjustable, plus Diode bridge  
& Its part list Part List contains 15 Diff elements ..! 
Yes sure it is adjustable we can remove some some components but see the !dea precision



ajayritik said:


> Guys how about this one?
> 10 in 1 Usb Mobile Charging Cable For All Mobile Phone Usb Charger | eBay
> Is this good?



Nice find This is just cable Use it no harm   but u should consider a good PSU  for your System as SAGA or GigaByte or Corsair...


----------



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2012)

Found this today form Reddit feed  

Ken Shirriff's blog: A dozen USB chargers in the lab: Apple is very good, but not quite the best


----------

